# Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers - Der Erster Trailer jetzt auch auf Deutsch



## Matthias Dammes (28. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers - Der Erster Trailer jetzt auch auf Deutsch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers - Der Erster Trailer jetzt auch auf Deutsch


----------



## hanso (28. März 2013)

Na schaut doch potent aus ^^


----------



## Phillup (29. März 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Wolverine Film noch mal gut sein kann,a ber das sieht doc nicht übel aus!


----------

